# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Books to read to become a Ron Paul Republican

## FrankRep

List them.

I would love to see thousands of people with the knowledge of Ron Paul. Help me build my library.

----------


## jasonoliver

The Law - Frederick Bastiat

----------


## Luther

_Nemesis_ by Chalmers Johnson.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

1776 by David McCullough

A Foreign Policy of Freedom by Ron Paul

----------


## Luther

_A People's History of the United States_ by Howard Zinn.

----------


## Luther

_Hegemony or Survival_ and _Failed States_ by Noam Chomsky.

----------


## jasonoliver

The Road to Serfdom - F.A. Hayek

----------


## 10thAmendmentMan

The Road to Serfdom - Friedrich Hayek (explains why socialism doesn't work)
What Has Government Done to Our Money? - Murray Rothbard (explains the rationale behind hard currency)
Why Government Doesn't Work - Harry Browne (self-explanatory)
How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World - Harry Browne (how to better find freedom without changing the world around you)

----------


## jasonoliver

> _Hegemony or Survival_ and _Failed States_ by Noam Chomsky.


Chomsky is a Communist.

The OP said "Ron Paul REPUBLICAN"

----------


## literatim

Well I always tell people read _Death of the West_ and _State of Emergency_ by Pat Buchanan. He has a new book out also which I haven't read yet:_ Day of Reckoning_.

----------


## Luther

> Chomsky is a Communist.
> 
> The OP said "Ron Paul REPUBLICAN"



Those books are critiques of U.S. foreign policy, not advocacies for particular political or economic systems. Ron Paul has said that he generally agrees with Chomsky's assessment of U.S. foreign policy, and there isn't any better scholarship on the subject. Foreign policy is a critical component of Ron Paul's candidacy; I would vote for him based on that alone, even if I disagreed with him on everything else.

----------


## greves

Anything in the Mises Library - http://www.mises.org/

----------


## rajibo

*Ain't Nobody's Business if You Do:  The Absurdity of Consensual Crimes in a Free Society- Peter McWilliams* <---This is the book that started me on this path as a college freshman in 1993.

*The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy* <---It's mostly harmless

----------


## Kregener

In 1986, I read 2 books:

by Congressman George Hansen.

_The book reveals more about the lies and fraud being perpetrated on the American people by the IRS & DOJ.

This book also earned the Hon. George Hansen a prison sentence and physical and medical abuse until he was just a shadow of his former self._
+++++++++++++++++++

by Lindsey Williams

_Williams, who has been an ordained Baptist minister for 28 years, went to Alaska in 1971 as a missionary. The Transalaska oil pipeline began its construction phase in 1974, and because of Mr. Williams' love for his country and concern for the spiritual welfare of the "pipeliners," he volunteered to serve as Chaplain on the pipeline, with the subsequent full support of the Alyeska Pipeline Company.

Because of the executive status accorded to him as Chaplain, he was given access to the information that is documented in this book.
After numerous public speaking engagements in the western states, certain government officials and concerned individuals urged Mr. Williams to put into print what he saw and heard, stating that they felt this information was vital to national security. Mr. Williams firmly believes that whoever controls energy controls the economy. Thus, The Energy Non-Crisis.
Because of the outstanding public response that has been generated by this book, Lindsey Williams is in great demand for speaking engagements, radio, and TV shows._
++++++++++++++++++++++++++

These got me started, but I also *HIGHLY* recommend these to every person seeking the truth:


Is America becoming a police state? Friends of liberty need to know. 
Some say the U.S. is already a police state. Others watch the news for signs that their country is about to cross an indefinable line. Since September 11, 2001, the question has become more urgent. When do roving wiretaps, random checkpoints, mysterious "detentions," and military tribunals cross over from being emergency measures to being the tools of a government permanently and irrevocably out of control?

The State vs. the People examines these crucial issues. But first, it answers this fundamental question: "What is a police state?"

Though few realize it, "police state" and "tyranny" are not synonyms. A police state is a specific mode of government with unmistakable features and attitudes. Conceived in Prussia amid war, power struggles, mercantilism, and Enlightenment ideals, police states have at times been oppressive but orderly and at times have served as the machinery of monsters.

In this new book Wolfe and Zelman reveal:

	The six core characteristics that define every police state
	The nine police-state actions we must learn to recognize
	The terrible four traits that define the ultimate horror, the totalitarian police state.
Chapter by chapter, Wolfe and Zelman draw parallels between conditions in today's America and the police states of the past.You'll learn:

	That the U.S. government education system, far from failing, is doing exactly what its Prussian-inspired founders intended -- discouraging learning while promoting blind obedience.
	Why "for your own good" stands among the most persuasive arguments a police state has for gaining control of citizens.
	Why the U.S. has so many impossible-to-follow laws and regulations.
	Why every police state needs wars and crises to justify its existence.
	Why our leaders know personal privacy must be erased.
	How lies and carefully planned "disinformation" are used against you every day.
	And why you must and will be disarmed if the U.S. isn't turned from its dangerous path.

Finally, you'll learn how you can help turn America from its dangerous course.
Each chapter is followed by a point-by-point summary you can use as a handout, as part of a slide-show presentation, or as notes for a debate or essay.

This is a book to share with fellow patriots who already understand. This is a book to share with your doubting friends, relatives, and neighbors -- who need to understand. This is a book to keep on your own shelves for intellectual ammo.

This is a book that can help save America -- if anything can.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++=



 By Larry Burkett

At one time Americans valued hard work, ethics, and education. Today, many of these values seemed to have been replaced by the pursuit of easy money and materialism. In this book, Larry Burkett tells readers not only why we face this problem, but how to solve it--and how to recapture the lost American Dream. . . FROM THE PUBLISHER. The American Dream. Our founding fathers envisioned it as one of life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness, as well as freedom of religion, freedom from the oppression of government, and the freedom to build a better future for one's family. . Their "dream" has been replaced by one based on rampant materialism funded by excess debt and accumulation of wealth by means other than hard work and savings. . There is no doubt that our country is preoccuppied with material well-being, but lest we think that the problem is solely economic, we must look deeper. Documenting historical changes in the American Dream, Larry Burkett demonstrates clearly that the problems we face are not related exclusively to the debt and deficit. The debt, he says, is merely a symptom of a much greater issue - the deteriorating value system of our nation, a decline that began during World War I with the importation of "amoral" values from the European communities. . Government regulations, special interest groups, weakened work ethics - all have played a part in bringing us to where we are today. But it's not too late to transform the American Dream back into something worthwhile. That is why Burkett not only describes the problems we have but also shows what each of us can do to help solve those problems. Second, assuming that we don't rally together to bring about a change in "business as usual," Burkett tells you what you can do to provide for your own family once the American Dream collapses.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



Government oppression of gun owners sends the protagonist over the edge when, thinking he is stopping a robbery, he foils a BATF raid on a friend's house. Our hero then plans a sequence of targeted assassinations of antigun politicians and government agents. As he (and various independent operators who emulate him) start making it very hard to be a jackbooted thug, a dedicated FBI agent (the main antagonist) races to discover the protagonist's identity and bring him to 'justice.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++


You may not agree with every expression or thought written by Las Vegas Review-Journal columnist and syndicated journalist Vin Suprynowicz, but if you are a libertarian or a true conservative (and/or constitutionalist), you will cheer and applaud his astonishing, eye-opening new book, "The Ballad of Carl Drega: Essays on the Freedom Movement, 1994 to 2001." 
But I warn you, if you are a bed-wetting, bleeding-heart liberal with a penchant for statism, socialism, collectivism, authoritarianism, welfarism or any of the associated modern "isms"  beware!
Yes, the uncompromising stance of Suprynowicz in his indefatigable pursuit of freedom will inflame the minds of those who worship omnipotent government and the State at the expense of individual freedom  inflame them to catalystic internal combustion.

----------


## jasonoliver

> Those books are critiques of U.S. foreign policy, not advocacies for particular political or economic systems. Ron Paul has said that he generally agrees with Chomsky's assessment of U.S. foreign policy, and there isn't any better scholarship on the subject. Foreign policy is a critical component of Ron Paul's candidacy; I would vote for him based on that alone, even if I disagreed with him on everything else.


Hell NO!

If Ron Paul wanted to raise taxes and Socialize Medicine we would tar & feather him, toss him in the Boston Harbor, and send him to Mars in a UFO with Dennis Kucinich!

----------


## OptionsTrader

http://www.archives.gov/national-arc...stitution.html

----------


## phree

9/11 Commission report. (Please lend it to Rudy after you finish it.)

----------


## progrock

http://www.amazon.com/Educating-Rudy.../RJML1CA9L0NCZ

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

"Dying To Win" by Robert Pape
"Overthrow" by Stephen Kinzer
"The Constitution in Exile" by Andrew Napolitano

----------


## Luther

> Hell NO!
> 
> If Ron Paul wanted to raise taxes and Socialize Medicine we would tar & feather him, toss him in the Boston Harbor, and send him to Mars in a UFO with Dennis Kucinich!


Fortunately he doesn't want to do any of that. I just feel that at this point in history the survival of the human species is in peril because of U.S. foreign policy, so policies that affect only the 5% of the population that lives in this country I would be able to overlook in order to save humanity from extinction. Again, fortunately in supporting Ron Paul I don't have to make that choice. He is the greatest candidate for president in modern American history, to say the least.

----------


## rory096

Anything by Ayn Rand
The Age of Turbulence- Alan Greenspan (trust me it's good)

----------


## Rayn

Bastiat had some very good things to say, and most of his works are available free at http://bastiat.org/ 
"Government" Is probably my favorite Bastiat essay. A short quote,

"Government is the great fiction through which everybody endeavors to live at the expense of everybody else."

The Road to Serfdom by Friedrich Hayek

Thomas Paine's Personal letters are always fun to read.

"A thousand years hence (for I must indulge a few thoughts), perhaps in less, America may be what Europe now is. The innocence of her character, that won the hearts of all nations in her favor, may sound like a romance and her inimitable virtue as if it had never been. The ruin of that liberty which thousands bled for or struggled to obtain may just furnish materials for a village tale or extort a sigh from rustic sensibility, whilst the fashionable of that day, enveloped in dissipation, shall deride the principle and deny the fact.

When we contemplate the fall of empires and the extinction of the nations of the Ancient World, we see but little to excite our regret than the mouldering ruins of pompous palaces, magnificent museums, lofty pyramids and walls and towers of the most costly workmanship; but when the empire of America shall fall, the subject for contemplative sorrow will be infinitely greater than crumbling brass and marble can inspire. It will not then be said, here stood a temple of vast antiquity; here rose a babel of invisible height; or there a palace of sumptuous extravagance; but here, Ah, painful thought! the noblest work of human wisdom, the grandest scene of human glory, the fair cause of Freedom rose and fell. Read this, and then ask if I forget America." - Thomas Paine

Confessions of an Economic Hitman by John Perkins is a first hand account of how our foreign policy works to enslave other nations to the will of our corporations through debt and murder.

----------


## koob

The Fountainhead --Ayn Rand
Atlas Shrugged -- Ayn Rand
Anthem -- Ayn Rand

Good fiction to compliment your Ron Paul lifestyle!

----------


## Unspun

Imperial Hubris - Michael Scheuer
The Case Against the Fed - Murray Rothbard
The Quest for Cosmic Justice - Thomas Sowell
The Wealth of Nations - Adam Smith

----------


## user

If you can't convince someone to read a particular book, at least get them to read this from RP.

----------


## Rayn

Just out of curiosity am I the only one that can't stand Ayn Rand's writing? I understood the point she was trying to make and almost all of the ideas were brilliant, but I couldn't help feeling that it read like a Stephen Segal movie. I don't know, I guess I just prefer reading the idea's without the pages devoted to Dagny Taggart sleeping with every guy in the book.

----------


## koob

> Just out of curiosity am I the only one that can't stand Ayn Rand's writing? I understood the point she was trying to make and almost all of the ideas were brilliant, but I couldn't help feeling that it read like a Stephen Segal movie. I don't know, I guess I just prefer reading the idea's without the pages devoted to Dagny Taggart sleeping with every guy in the book.


I really  love The Fountainhead.  I like the story because it shows her ideas--and ideals--applied to real life.  I think her philosophies interwoven with a work of fiction make them easier to understand.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> The Road to Serfdom - F.A. Hayek


Best single book.  See my signature for more suggestions.  

For monetary policy see works on "free banking" by Hayek (Denationalization of Money, etc.), Selgin, White, Dowd, et al.

----------


## Rayn

> I really  love The Fountainhead.  I like the story because it shows her ideas--and ideals--applied to real life.  I think her philosophies interwoven with a work of fiction make them easier to understand.


I haven't read the Fountainhead, just Atlas Shrugged. I'll have to check that one out.

----------


## BillyBeer

The Ayn Rand Lexicon 
Atlas Shrugged- Ayn Rand
A Foreign Policy of Freedom- Ron Paul
A Republic, Not an Empire- Pat Buchanan
Where the Right Went Wrong- Pat Buchanan

----------


## 10thAmendmentMan

> Just out of curiosity am I the only one that can't stand Ayn Rand's writing? I understood the point she was trying to make and almost all of the ideas were brilliant, but I couldn't help feeling that it read like a Stephen Segal movie. I don't know, I guess I just prefer reading the idea's without the pages devoted to Dagny Taggart sleeping with every guy in the book.


I had the same reaction.  I got 25 pages into Atlas Shrugged before I ditched it.

----------


## BillyBeer

> I had the same reaction.  I got 25 pages into Atlas Shrugged before I ditched it.


This is why I suggested the Ayn Rand Lexicon, edited by Harry Binswanger. It has quotes on every possible subject from her, in alphabetical order.

----------


## Hayek's Heroes

+1 Atlas Shrugged.  One of my favorites of all time.  I know other people who prefer The Fountainhead.  I think it depends upon the reader.

And of course, The Road to Serfdom by Hayek.

----------


## Silverback

"The Creature from Jeckyle island, a secind look at the federal reserve" J. Edward Griffin.

----------


## FreeTraveler

Hope - Aaron Zelman & L. Neil Smith - The Ron Paul Presidency, written in 2001, but still some amazing parallels and a good read if you're interested in what may be ahead.

The Moon is a Harsh Mistress - Robert A. Heinlein - The best rewriting of the American Revolution based in the future ever done.

----------


## cindy25

Conscience of a Conservative by Barry Goldwater
 Conscience of a Republican by Jacob Javits (his answer to Goldwater conservatism

Gore Vidal : all the historical novels: Aaron Burr, Lincoln, 1876, Empire, Hollywood

Harry Browne : How to survive the coming monetary crisis

anything written by John Jakes

----------


## Federalist

The Federalist Papers by Publius (Hamilton, Jay, Madison)

Democracy in America De Tocqueville

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## koob

um how about the constitution?

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## traviskicks

Atlas Shrugged. Ayn Rand
Free to choose. Milton Friedman

----------


## FrankRep

What books should I read to fully understand *Austrian Economics*?

----------


## BuddyRey

> Chomsky is a Communist.
> 
> The OP said "Ron Paul REPUBLICAN"


I thought Chomsky was an Anarcho-Syndicalist?

----------


## Seanmc30

RP wrote 3, you can get them on Amazon if you type in his name.  I haven't read them yet, but I think I am getting them for x-mas.

----------


## Mahkato

The Politically Incorrect Guide to Capitalism is a good beginner's guide to the real economy. It's an easy yet informative read.

----------


## Talldude1412

A good start would be the US Constitution, and many of the writings by the founders.

----------


## yongrel

http://www.amazon.com/Art-Cinema-Apr...7387526&sr=8-1

----------


## scbissler

> What books should I read to fully understand *Austrian Economics*?


Just go to mises.org and check out their study guide.  They have it all. But to name just a few :

nice intro is Hazlitt's Economics in One Lesson

and the two big boys - Mises' Human Action and Rothbard's Man, Economy and State.

----------


## BillyFromPhilly

> "The Creature from Jeckyle island, a secind look at the federal reserve" J. Edward Griffin.


That book changed my life.  

Others I would include on the list:

_Human Action_ Ludwig von Mises
_The Case Against the Fed_ Murray N. Rothbard

----------


## angrydragon

"I strongly recommend that every American acquire some basic knowledge of economics, monetary policy, and the intersection of politics with the economy. No formal classroom is required; a desire to read and learn will suffice. There are countless important books to consider, but the following are an excellent starting point: *The Law by Frédéric Bastiat; Economics in One Lesson by Henry Hazlitt; What has Government Done to our Money? by Murray Rothbard; The Road to Serfdom by Friedrich Hayek; and Economics for Real People by Gene Callahan.*

If you simply read and comprehend these relatively short texts, you will know far more than most educated people about economics and government. You certainly will develop a far greater understanding of how supposedly benevolent government policies destroy prosperity. If you care about the future of this country, arm yourself with knowledge and fight back against economic ignorance. We disregard economics and history at our own peril."

http://www.lewrockwell.com/paul/paul311.html

----------


## murrayrothbard

> What books should I read to fully understand *Austrian Economics*?


Economics for Real People - Gene Callahan

----------


## philipsantamaria

honestly...back when I was on the fence with Ron Paul...

I read BLOWBACK by Chalmers Johnson (one of the rudy reading list books)

Now, I agree with Ron on both his two central issues: Foreign Policy...and his Monetary Policy

----------


## MusoSpuso

This should be stickied. Time to hit the local B&N

----------


## Cap'n Crunk

> The Road to Serfdom - F.A. Hayek


Ron Paul has said this was one of his favorite 2 books.  The other one escapes my mind.

----------

